# E/M Office Visit with 90833 and 99407



## HeatherCornelius (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi there,

If our Psychiatric Mental Health Nurse Practitioner, provides a significantly separately identifiable E/M service, 16+ minutes of psychotherapy and tailored smoking cessation counseling for 10 minutes. Are we able to bill 99213-25, 90833, 99407? Or would that be considered unbundling?


Thank you,

Heather


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 19, 2017)

I'd consider smoking cessation counseling part of the psychotherapy 30 min code. NCCI agrees, 99407 is column 2 code to 90833, and has modifier indicator of 0 meaning no modifier will bypass the edit.


----------



## HeatherCornelius (Dec 19, 2017)

CodingKing - That's great information. Thank you for your help!


----------

